# replacement Nib does not fit



## RosezPenZ (Nov 18, 2012)

I made a Majestic fountain pen for a customer.  He wanted a fine point nib so I bought a large sized one from 'Exoticblanks'.  I carefully removed the original and carefully pushed in the replacement.  The replacement wiggles side to side just a little.  When I set the 2 nibs side by side they are not quite the same.  I am do not make many FP so it is hard for me to describe my exact problem.  So my Question is has anyone made this replacement successfully and can you tell me where to find a fine pt nib that fits.  The person I am making this for does write with fountain pens so he knows when one writes well and when it does not. It is the Majestic not the jr.
Thanks guys.  When it is all done I will post a photo.


----------



## boxerman (Nov 18, 2012)

You might want to contact Ed about it.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey Craig,
Rose did give me a couple weeks to solve this, I have not been able to replicate the difficulty.  I look forward to anyone who has a good answer.

(I did change out a Majestic, wrote fine for me)


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 18, 2012)

Ed and Rose:
I'm assuming that you are working with the Majestic feed and a Heritance #6 fine point nib. If that is the case, this combination works very well, BUT the Majestic feed is NOT the ideal first pen  on which to make a nib replacement. 

Additiinally, IIRC, the Heritance is a bit longer that the "Iridium - Made in Germany" fine point supplied with the Majestic.

Using the configuration described above, the Heritance must go back farther on the feed to eliminate the "side to side" play. HOWEVER, I know firsthand, that this setup works and works well, as I have sold many of these.

Perhaps, if you send Ed your entire front section, He might mount the new nib. This would be an excellent addition to Ed's video series. This seems like a simple thing, but the replacement nib does fit this particular feed a little differently, otherwise it wiggles and skips.


----------



## RosezPenZ (Nov 19, 2012)

Perhaps that is my problem, I was afraid to push it in too hard.  By all descriptions I have read, watched or been told I did not want to force.  I will try again.
Thank You.


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 19, 2012)

DON'T FORCE IT. Watch the "squared off" front part of the feed. On the Heritance 6 and the Majestic feed, I've found MY best placement for the nib is at the point where the "squared off" part of the feed is almost as wide as the nib. 

That's putting the nib a little bit back of where I line up most nibs, in this configuration seems to tighten up the side to side nib "wiggle" and it writes nicely without skipping.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 19, 2012)

Every nib by a different manufacture lines up differently when using "kit" feeds. It takes a bit to figure out where each nib upgrade fits best on these feeds....Practice, Practice, Practice.

Then, when you get it all figured out and record it in your notes, either the nib maker or feed maker will change something..... THAT CHANGES EVERYTHING!


----------



## azamiryou (Nov 19, 2012)

RosezPenZ said:


> I carefully removed the original and carefully pushed in the replacement.





> I was afraid to push it in too hard.



The wording you used makes me wonder, are you trying to push the nib in with the feed already in the section? I'm probably off-base here (you say "watched" so I gather you've seen videos).

Just in case, I want to make sure you know the feed should be removed from the section/feed housing. The new nib gets laid on the feed in the correct position, then both are inserted into the section/housing together.


----------



## RosezPenZ (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Matthew, I had taken out the feed and was trying to do it correctly.  I am not good at wording and explaining so 
I will stop. Thank you for kindly explaining just to make sure I was doing it correctly. 
Last spring I was fortunate enough to have met Ed at the MPG in Ill. And we talked about it and he showed me first hand how to do it.  He also warned me that they are all different and you have to treat each case differently.
As I recall I think the replacement nib is longer slightly.  I'm gonna try it again tonight.  ( I nearly panicked last night when I could not find the pen!!! I had left it at work to show the owner and get his approval on the body)


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 19, 2012)

Rose, here is a video I made to show how to change a component nib, this video shows the basic's, 90% of the time if you line up the tip as close to the flat on the feed you'll be almost spot on. 
CLASSIC NIB - videos


----------



## RosezPenZ (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks. I had forgotten wher I'd seen that video so I could review.  It appears I am doing it all correctly.  I think the radius between the wings is too big.  Do I dare pinch them together more?
Ed, maybe I should send it to you and let you play with it.  I don't want to ruin the nib.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 20, 2012)

You are welcome to do that, Rose.

I will be able to identify the problem, then I can give you more accurate guidance!!

Ed


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 3, 2012)

I worked on this pen today.  

The "match" between the Heritance nib and the Majestic feed was not perfect.  So, I looked at the kit nib which Rose was kind (and smart) enough to send with the nib she needed fixed.

The kit nib was shaped with a smaller radius than the replacements.  So, I adjusted the Heritance nib to more closely resemble the IPG radius and reinstalled.  It offered some resistance (a good thing to eliminate "sway").  Once in position, it did not "wiggle" (and it did when I received it).  

I inked the pen and wrote with it, all works well.

My conclusion on this:  Not all Majestic feeds and nibs are exactly the same.  The ones we have and I tested did not require "forming".  THIS nib did.  I believe (NOT stated as a FACT, rather an OPINION, based on the ones I have played with) that the Majestic could have more than one feed and nib combination.  

In short, if you play with these, best have SOME experience with nibs.  It can be done, fairly easily--but the probability for error is substantial.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 3, 2012)

Rose, thanks for this post! 
Swapping out nibs is an area I hope to gain better knowledge in (no where to go but up) and this has been helpful!

Not the kind of thing you want to try doing for the first time at a show with a buyer standing over you! :biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 3, 2012)

Lenny said:


> Rose, thanks for this post!
> Swapping out nibs is an area I hope to gain better knowledge in (no where to go but up) and this has been helpful!
> 
> Not the kind of thing you want to try doing for the first time at a show with a buyer standing over you! :biggrin:



Whenever you are at a show with a customer, NEVER do anything that you are not sure will work (i.e. you have done at least a half dozen times before).

Changing nibs or pulling apart fountain pens is very impressive and folks will gather round to watch---all good things!!!   But like any magic show, be certain you have mastered the "slight of hand" and know your "props"!!!


----------



## RosezPenZ (Dec 5, 2012)

Ed, thanks a lot.  That's what the problem looked like to me but I could not find a reference to solving that problem so that's why I left it to the pro. (ie. the person I bought it from).


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 5, 2012)

I will return the pen tomorrow, Rose.

I have had the nib soaking to get out the ink I used to test.


----------



## RosezPenZ (Dec 6, 2012)

Ed, I need some bushings.  Sent you a PM.


----------



## RosezPenZ (Dec 18, 2012)

Ed, did you send it? I have not gotten it back.
Rose


----------

